# Are there other 3rd native EOS-M Lenses coming up??? F.i. Zeiss, Sigma etc???



## JoFT (Jan 19, 2017)

With the M5 Canon becomes serious for mirrorless cameras - and great, too - I love my EOS M5!!!


But there is not much glass available yet. Aside of the really good Samyang 12mm f2.0 there is no other lens manufacturer supporting the EOS M-mount. 


I would like to see with an EOS-M-Mount:



Sigma´s DN-Series 
Zeiss Touit
Samyang in Autofocus...

I hope to see this soon...


----------



## andrei1989 (Jan 19, 2017)

there is more from samyang than the 12mm
http://www.samyanglensglobal.com/product/index.do#JTdCJTIyTU9VTlQlMjIlM0ElMjIzNSUyMiUyQyUyMkNBTUVSQSUyMiUzQSUyMjMwJTIyJTJDJTIyU0VOU09SJTIyJTNBJTIyNDIlMjIlN0Q=

tamron also makes an 18-200 for the M

and so many old good lenses which can be found really cheap...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2017)

It all depends on lens sales. If the camera is bought with the kit lens and few owners buy additional lenses, then 3rd party companies will invest in production where they can make a profit. This next year may tell, now that M5's are out. How many will sell, how many extra lenses will be purchased as opposed to using existing lenses with a adapter.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 23, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> It all depends on lens sales. If the camera is bought with the kit lens and few owners buy additional lenses, then 3rd party companies will invest in production where they can make a profit. This next year may tell, now that M5's are out. How many will sell, how many extra lenses will be purchased as opposed to using existing lenses with a adapter.




I do hope so... I am astonished: to convert f.i. the Sigma DN Art lenses it should be pretty easy: The flange distance of EOS-M is the same like Sony-E...


----------

